# Canines, anyone?



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello, all! Thought I'd introduce myself to the site (And my fellow furries!) And start by introducing my darling fursona, Trigger! Along with a very brief bio~!

Image link:   http://otaku-neko-love.deviantart.com/art/Trigger-132879373   (Havn't uploaded any Anthro pics of her yet...)


Name: Trigger

Breed: Folf

Age: Almost 14 (Human years)

 Trigger is a generaly happy and playful young girl. A bit snide and PMS-y at times, but enjoys nothing more than being with friends. She used to cut and be in a very dark place, but all that's behind her now, and she wants nothing more than to be happy and accepted. She enjoys chewing on things, cooler weather and having someone to talk to and pal around with.


Any fellow canines/canine mixes, post please~?

<3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay folfs! (again)
If you've looked at the results of the latest surveys, I'm sure you know you can expect to find your share of canines on here.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Hello, all! Thought I'd introduce myself to the site (And my fellow furries!) And start by introducing my darling fursona, Trigger! Along with a very brief bio~!
> 
> Image link:   http://otaku-neko-love.deviantart.com/art/Trigger-132879373   (Havn't uploaded any Anthro pics of her yet...)
> 
> ...



Hurray for another folf furry!!!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Yay folfs! (again)
> If you've looked at the results of the latest surveys, I'm sure you know you can expect to find your share of canines on here.


 
Yay~!

*Murrs*

: 3


----------



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay folfs~!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Yay folfs~!



But what about woxes?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

Meh... I thought Folf had a nicer ring to it, but wox sounds /really/ cute~!

*Murrs more*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Meh... I thought Folf had a nicer ring to it, but wox sounds /really/ cute~!
> 
> *Murrs more*



Thank u


----------



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Thank u


 
Np~! I take it your a wox? So, since folf is Fox/wolf, is wox Wolf/fox?

*Thinks*

So, you've got more Wolf in 'ya than fox...?

*Holds up paw for a high-five*

RAWK!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Np~! I take it your a wox? So, since folf is Fox/wolf, is wox Wolf/fox?
> 
> *Thinks*
> 
> ...



Yea.( high-fives u)


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Hello, all! Thought I'd introduce myself to the site (And my fellow furries!) And start by introducing my darling fursona, Trigger! Along with a very brief bio~!
> 
> Image link:   http://otaku-neko-love.deviantart.com/art/Trigger-132879373   (Havn't uploaded any Anthro pics of her yet...)
> 
> ...



At least I'm not the only wox or folf in the furry community.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> At least I'm not the only wox or folf in the furry community.


 Haha I hear 'ya~!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2009)

I have 3 canine characters, 2 coyotes and a fox-rat.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Haha I hear 'ya~!



Woxes and folfs got lookout for one another right?


----------



## Luna Silvertail (Sep 7, 2009)

Werewoof here.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Woxes and folfs got lookout for one another right?


 Amen to that!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

Luna Silvertail said:


> Werewoof here.


*Howls*

What's up, my furry friend~?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I have 3 canine characters, 2 coyotes and a fox-rat.


 Ohhh~! Neat~! I have 3 OCs (One Timber wolf, one Poodle and one German shepard mix) other than my fursona, Trigger. : D  

Can I see a link to your fox-rat? I've never seen one before!

Nice 'ta meet you, by the way~

*Murrs*

I'm planing on making a Lion OC, I'll post it on my FA~!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Ohhh~! Neat~! I have 3 OCs (One Timber wolf, one Poodle and one German shepard mix) other than my fursona, Trigger. : D
> 
> Can I see a link to your fox-rat? I've never seen one before!
> 
> ...


Oh, cool. I actually have like 22 characters so there's always something to keep me entertained.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2572097
^Clara the fox-rat. I <3 her :3


----------



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Oh, cool. I actually have like 22 characters so there's always something to keep me entertained.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2572097
> ^Clara the fox-rat. I <3 her :3


 Wow. She's kinda cute~!

<333


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Amen to that!



Hooray!!!!!!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 7, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Hooray!!!!!!


 *Murrs happily*
Woo-hoo!

: D


----------



## KitenKitsune (Sep 7, 2009)

Ize be a Kitsune and my mate ish a wolf with a trace of dragon in his blood from way back heres a pic of us i drew ^^
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2757960


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

KitenKitsune said:


> Ize be a Kitsune and my mate ish a wolf with a trace of dragon in his blood from way back heres a pic of us i drew ^^
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2757960



So cute.


----------



## KitenKitsune (Sep 7, 2009)

-blushes- thank you ^^


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

KitenKitsune said:


> -blushes- thank you ^^



Your welcome.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

KitenKitsune said:


> Ize be a Kitsune and my mate ish a wolf with a trace of dragon in his blood from way back heres a pic of us i drew ^^
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2757960


 
Awww~! I'm a Folf, so it's nice to here from a kitsune~!

Oooh... Your so lucky to have a mate! Furries are scarse here in Iowa, so I may die lonley... *Whimpers* That, and I can't find any mate-less furries...


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Awww~! I'm a Folf, so it's nice to here from a kitsune~!
> 
> Oooh... Your so lucky to have a mate! Furries are scarse here in Iowa, so I may die lonley... *Whimpers* That, and I can't find any mate-less furries...



Owwws*gives u a hug* I know how u feel.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 8, 2009)

Awww all this love..... I am a Kitsune myself.  Its really too bad though, foxes tend to be gregarious and solitary, whilst wolves are highly social, hence the pack.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Awww all this love..... I am a Kitsune myself.  Its really too bad though, foxes tend to be gregarious and solitary, whilst wolves are highly social, hence the pack.



Owwws poor fox


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Awww all this love..... I am a Kitsune myself. Its really too bad though, foxes tend to be gregarious and solitary, whilst wolves are highly social, hence the pack.


 Mm-hm... I chose wolf 'cause I'm definetly a 'pack animal'. And I coupeled it with the fox for my playfullnes and sometimes solitairy additude. That, and the phsycal features of the fox, I just love 'em. But I'm social with just about anyone. More proof of being a canine: You know that feeling you get when you /like/ someone? Yeah, I get that when I see one of my friends. No joke. Then I kinda do this spazmatic wiggle dance. : 3


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Owwws*gives u a hug* I know how u feel.


 Someone understands meeee...
*Whimperwhines*

D;


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Someone understands meeee...
> *Whimperwhines*
> 
> D;



Yes I do*hugs u even tighter to comfort u*


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 9, 2009)

Can I get in on this hug train?

*get volcano sauce ready*

trust me, it's better after the fact!


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2009)

D00d cn i haz hugz guiz!?!?!?


----------



## KitenKitsune (Sep 9, 2009)

-wags tail- very true i went with fox because im more solitary and easily spooked though i can do a number when cornered -extends claws- My mate ish from ireland while im in Texas so its a trying but very loving long distance relationship -touches nose to triggers in comfort- i wish you the best of luck on your search for a mate you also lucky


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

KitenKitsune said:


> -wags tail- very true i went with fox because im more solitary and easily spooked though i can do a number when cornered -extends claws- My mate ish from ireland while im in Texas so its a trying but very loving long distance relationship -touches nose to triggers in comfort- i wish you the best of luck on your search for a mate you also lucky



Thank you*hugs u in appreciation*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Can I get in on this hug train?
> 
> *get volcano sauce ready*
> 
> trust me, it's better after the fact!



Of course u can. *hugs u*


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

I do not wish to be hugged............
Doing so will cause me to Unleash "Kami Spinning Towers" on you.

But nonetheless, its nothing to be sad about, as I quite enjoy my state of aloneness, its just another learning experience to be had.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

KitenKitsune said:


> -wags tail- very true i went with fox because im more solitary and easily spooked though i can do a number when cornered -extends claws- My mate ish from ireland while im in Texas so its a trying but very loving long distance relationship -touches nose to triggers in comfort- i wish you the best of luck on your search for a mate you also lucky



Hooray another Texas fur I'm not alone! *wags tail*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I do not wish to be hugged............
> Doing so will cause me to Unleash "Kami Spinning Towers" on you.
> 
> But nonetheless, its nothing to be sad about, as I quite enjoy my state of aloneness, its just another learning experience to be had.



Ok


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

KitenKitsune said:


> -wags tail- very true i went with fox because im more solitary and easily spooked though i can do a number when cornered -extends claws- My mate ish from ireland while im in Texas so its a trying but very loving long distance relationship -touches nose to triggers in comfort- i wish you the best of luck on your search for a mate you also lucky


 I'm easily spooked too! Guess the fox in me fits, ne~? *Also extends claws, just to be cool* Oh, wow! That's the definition of long distance, right there! *Nuzzel* I shall crusade to the end! *Murrs playfuly*


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Can I get in on this hug train?
> 
> *get volcano sauce ready*
> 
> trust me, it's better after the fact!


 Volcano sauce?

...Sounds kinky.

I'm in.

*Wags tail*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Mwuhahahah, breakin in to say canines suck compared to felines!  *runs away*

Except foxes, woxes, folfes, wolves, & kitsunes!


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

thats right, you better edit that. =P


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Mwuhahahah, breakin in to say canines suck compared to felines! *runs away*
> 
> Except foxes, woxes, folfes, wolves, & kitsunes!


 HAHAH! SAFE! *Coughsputter* Folf *Cough*

Ahem, So. I hear you like hugs...

>.>

<.<

*Fluffs self up*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

*pops up* Hugz?  That was the magic word to make me come over here! *plops*


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> thats right, you better edit that. =P


 Haha... The canines shall form as one and gang up on the sissy feline! *Rubs paws together in anticipation, wags tail* 
Stupid cat~ We all know that /dogs/ own you sissy felines~!
*High-fives Magnafx*


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

becareful trigger, he can kill you with a single hug.... he aint no regular cat...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Fine! *undo hug via time travel*

G' bye D'=!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> *pops up* Hugz? That was the magic word to make me come over here! *hugs*


 *Wags tail* I see. Well, you ran into the right Folf~!
*Hug/glomp/raep, yesplz*

:3


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Nuuuuuuuuuuu come backkkkkkkkk


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 9, 2009)

One of my secondary characters is a jackal, so, yeah, go canines.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> Nuuuuuuuuuuu come backkkkkkkkk



Ill stay for you, dear <3 *hugs*



Trigger said:


> *Wags tail* I see. Well, you ran into the right Folf~!
> *Hug/glomp/raep, yesplz*
> 
> :3



No hugs for you, you said felines sucked!


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Yay! *hugs*


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> One of my secondary characters is a jackal, so, yeah, go canines.


 Welcome to the club, my friend~!
*Howls*


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

i think trigger needs hugs too *hugs trigger*


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ill stay for you, dear <3 *hugs*
> 
> 
> 
> No hugs for you, you said felines sucked!


 
*Whimpers* I-I said you were a /sissy/, I didn't say you sucked! *Lays down, puts paws over eyes*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Im not huggin her till she apologizes ^^


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

*whimper*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> *whimper*



Nuu~ whimpers wont work, she called me sissy, w/e that means D'=

Wont hug her till she apologizes or gimme a positive wiki link to what it means!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> i think trigger needs hugs too *hugs trigger*


 OH EMM GEE.
*Hugs*
I love you...
*Points at the sky*
THAT much...!
*Wags tail quickily*


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nuu~ whimpers wont work, he called me sissy, w/e that means D'=


 QUICK! Deploy the puppy eyes! It's a canine's secret wepon!
*Makes a cute face, whimpers more*
Come on, 'ya big softie~ You know you want a hug~


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

but but but... ibuuyk.... *whimpers and puppy eyes*

@trigger hehe. *hug*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

*deploys white tiger stare*

Thou shalt apologize, rawr!


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

id apologize, if not hes gona be mad at me too =(


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> *deploys white tiger stare*
> 
> Thou shalt apologize, rawr!


 Aw, sheet rock... 

*Raises paws in mock defeat*

I are sorreh...

I can has loves nao yesplz?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> id apologize, if not hes gona be mad at me too =(


 D'awww... 'Kay, but onlu cause I have a thing for white furs... 
*Smirks a little*
No, not like that, children.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Accepted <3! *hugs them both*

Now admit felines are equal to (most of) canines (and superior to the others) ^^


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

you are furry and cute so thats all that matters =D


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigger said:


> D'awww... 'Kay, but onlu cause I have a thing for white furs...
> *Smirks a little*
> No, not like that, children.



Hehe. i has white fur! yay!


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

Love the colors your fursona has :3 Folfs rock


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> becareful trigger, he can kill you with a single hug.... he aint no regular cat...


no he won't I'll protect trigger even if does give me a killer hug.*growls*


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Love the colors your fursona has :3 Folfs rock


 Aw, 'lil old meeee~?

Why, thank you~!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> Hehe. i has white fur! yay!


 WOO-HOO!
*Murrs*


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, i do like the colors, Very nice mix of blue with white. I likee


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Accepted <3! *hugs them both*
> 
> Now admit felines are equal to (most of) canines (and superior to the others) ^^


 *Raises right paw* 

Felines are almost as cool as canines and I will permit that they beat up/eat the retarded ones. I will help.

*Smirks*

Happy nao~?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> Yes, i do like the colors, Very nice mix of blue with white. I likee


 *Yelps with glee*

I FEEL ACCEPTED!

Now I just need a durn Icon...

*Bothers friends on Deviant ART for an Icon*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigger said:


> *Yelps with glee*
> 
> I FEEL ACCEPTED!
> 
> ...



So cute*hugs u*


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Aw, 'lil old meeee~?
> 
> Why, thank you~!


No Prob X3 I got to make a bright colored fur charater one these days XD Mine are all darkish x.x but happy


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Friends? what are these... friends you speak of.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> No Prob X3 I got to make a bright colored fur charater one these days XD Mine are all darkish x.x but happy


 : D YAY CONTRADICTIONS!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> Friends? what are these... friends you speak of.


 Me. I am a friend. yesplz.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum!



OMg a dog on a leash.


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Me. I am a friend. yesplz.



Haha. ok


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> Haha. ok


 Yay~!
*Wags tail*


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 9, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> OMg a dog on a leash.



Oh My Aizen, You changed your username didn't you?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Me. I am a friend. yesplz.


Hello, Evvy. Long time no see.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Oh My Aizen, You changed your username didn't you?



Yes and now it sounds so much cuter*wags tail*


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Hello, Evvy. Long time no see.


 Who is this Evvy you speak of...?

: /


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 9, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yes and now it sounds so much cuter*wags tail*


Yeah I like it. *wags tail back*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Yeah I like it. *wags tail back*



Thank you*hugs u*


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

Is this topic even on topic anymore? *goes to find that Surgat guy*


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Is this topic even on topic anymore? *goes to find that Surgat guy*


 Kinda! ...A little...


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 9, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Thank you*hugs u*


*is hugged* :3

Back on topic: Im some sort of canine but I dont know just what.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> *is hugged* :3
> 
> Back on topic: Im some sort of canine but I dont know just what.



How about border collie or maybe a wuskey.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> *is hugged* :3
> 
> Back on topic: Im some sort of canine but I dont know just what.


 Ah, you have yet to find your fursona?


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 9, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> How about border collie or maybe a wuskey.


Hhhmmm maybe.



Trigger said:


> Ah, you have yet to find your fursona?



Well i have two and dont know which I associate more with. Ones a wolf the other is a American Pitt Bull Terrier.

How did you decide on the wolf/fox hybrid?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigger said:


> : D YAY CONTRADICTIONS!


Heh X3 Well I almost forgot to say welcome here so might aswell say it now X3 Welcome to FAF X3


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Hhhmmm maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just decided that I have qualities of bolth species, and mushed 'em together. And so, I became a Folf. : D


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Hhhmmm maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love wolves and foxes the same but wolves just a bit more so I became a wox so I could be both my favorite animals.


----------



## KitenKitsune (Sep 10, 2009)

lolz ^^ -slowly pads in and yips in greeting- how ish everyone today?


----------



## Carenath (Sep 10, 2009)

Derailed thread is Derailed
Guys.. if you wanna chat, use the IRC or take it to PM.
Closed...


----------

